# Where to buy bulk salt in Kansas City



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

I am looking for any and all places that will be selling bulk salt by the truck or load in Kansas City area (Johnson County). I don't quite have a place to store mass quantities, but would like to buy by the truck. Any info would help.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Independent Salt Company
Box 36 
1126 20th Road
Kanopolis, KS 67454

800.ISC.SALT
785.472.4421
785.472.5196 - FAX

http://indsalt.com/


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Definitely not A1 Salt !!!!


----------



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

Holiday salt and sand
Kaw valley
and often times if you call local trucking companies they can get it to ya straight from the mine sometimes with no middle man. Im in Kc tooI get my salt straight from the mines but I have a connection that takes care of my salt needs. What part of johnson county r u from?


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Try ASI 314-614-2100


----------



## ksmowerman (Sep 2, 2009)

I get my bulk salt from these guys : www.ksbulksalt.com


----------

